

Try APL online - mcantelon
http://tryapl.org/

======
alorres
It's not loading for me

~~~
mcantelon
I'd guess front page curse of too much traffic.

------
chipotle_coyote
First impression: APL does not handle high HTTP traffic well.

------
Omni5cience
Is this just dead? Is it open source? Is there anymore info? It sounds
interesting.

